
Show HN: YCensus – Census of YC startup founders - chaostheory
https://theymadethat.com/yc_batches
======
chaostheory
Thought people would be interested in seeing stats of YC startups beyond the
typically funding and acquisition stats. This also happens to be an IMDB as
well, when you click on founders and what they've worked on.

For more context, [https://medium.com/@they_made_that/introducing-the-
ycensus-3...](https://medium.com/@they_made_that/introducing-the-
ycensus-3f3b35f06e5)

------
orliesaurus
The table breaks the mobile responsiveness of the site, on my Android phone

~~~
chaostheory
Thanks for the heads up - thought bootstrap would take care of that :(

Edit: apparently I didn’t use it properly - fixed! Thanks again for checking
it out and giving me feedback

~~~
orliesaurus
Any time!

